# where is everyone at in socal



## dmtnbk1 (Feb 24, 2004)

where are you at? I am in woodland hills / calabasas.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm in Sherman Oaks. I work in Burbank. My weekday rides take me east toward Glendale. My weekend rides either take me west via Wells Drive to Mulholland Highway, or south on Sepulveda to Mulholland...at which point I must choose East, West, or South toward the beach.


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

*Sherman Oaks also*



dmtnbk1 said:


> where are you at? I am in woodland hills / calabasas.


I'm close to Ventura and Sepulveda. Weekday mornings before work, I ride to Griffith Park. On weekends, I generally head toward the foothill area (Angeles), toward Thousand Oaks, or to the Santa Clarita Valley.


----------



## OwenMeany (Mar 17, 2002)

I am in Marina Del Rey. My rides from here can take me from PV to Mt Wilson to Oxnard...and pretty much evey where in between.

I have to say, I have lived (and rode), in SF for 10 years and SD for 8, I think LA has some of the best riding for city living in Califonia. I has it all, great climbing, great views, short-challenging weekday rides, and awsome city riding (on Sunday AM).

What do you all think?


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Lakewood. Mostly ride the San Gabriel River trail to Santa Fe Dam to Seal Beach and inbetween.


----------



## HAL9000 (May 1, 2002)

*San Diego, Rancho Penasquitos.*

xxxxxx


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

*Glendale*

My weekday morning workout takes me to Griffith Park 3 to 4 days a week.....


----------



## Rich_Racer (Jul 12, 2002)

Ooo- a socal forum - I only just found this!

I'm in San Diego - Encinitas and La Jolla actually.


----------



## dmtnbk1 (Feb 24, 2004)

anyone want to get together/ride 818/SFV?


----------



## kilimanjaro (Feb 12, 2004)

*Live in Encinitas, work in RB.*

Ride in ..., wait no time to ride


----------



## BroCycler (Feb 17, 2004)

*San Diego*

San Diego, Scripps


dmtnbk1 said:


> where are you at? I am in woodland hills / calabasas.


----------



## ovalmasterofmydomain (Feb 3, 2004)

dmtnbk1 said:


> where are you at? I am in woodland hills / calabasas.


One more in San Diego (Mira Mesa).


----------



## sandiegosteve (Mar 29, 2004)

San Diego - Pacific Beach


----------



## HAL9000 (May 1, 2002)

*OK DS riders, How to spot you?*

SD Riders, How about a short "You can spot me by my..."

...pedaling squares on the flats as well as hills...
...Wheel reflectors on my Madone...
...Fred jesery on Fred bike...
...solo ridiing & sucking a strangers wheel...
...running redlights...
...bad paint job...
...bad hair...
...Helmet on backwards...
...Too much stem spacing...
...
...


----------



## sandiegosteve (Mar 29, 2004)

Seems like you've covered most of us...

... tequila scent in water bottle ...
... surfboard racks on bike (carbon obviously) ...
... yelling at zonies and other tourists ...
... camera around neck ...
... hangover ...


----------



## mrrun2fast (Apr 14, 2003)

*Manhattan Beach. nm*

No message!


dmtnbk1 said:


> where are you at? I am in woodland hills / calabasas.


----------



## dmtnbk1 (Feb 24, 2004)

check out this topic...kind of funny, about shaved legs:

http://www.villagecoffeeroaster.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=18


----------



## n2tennis (Mar 8, 2002)

dmtnbk1 said:


> where are you at? I am in woodland hills / calabasas.


I'm in Simi Valley.


----------



## cyclebiker (Aug 4, 2002)

*Pasadena ~ San Gabriel*

Just close enough to the Rose Bowl.


----------



## OokieCookie (Apr 8, 2004)

Orange County here, Santiago Canyon Rd being my local ride. Moving to Vermont in a couple months though


----------



## ET_SoCal (Jul 1, 2003)

*Myself Also*



n2tennis said:


> I'm in Simi Valley.


Commuting at 6:45 West down Alamo, then Cochran, then back home around 4:15
Riding a Red Gunnar, Mountain Bike the local trails often also (But not on the Gunnar)


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Dang, it's getting crowded out here...*

...been in Simi off-and-on since '88 (off-and-on due to the earthquake and now working on my parents' house in that other Valley).


----------



## kilimanjaro (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: You can spot me by*

For myself besides the bad paint
... Can't climb a lick with 38/26 gearing
... 6spd DT shifters
... Helmet that bobbles (too big?)
... T-shirt and regular cargo shorts or jeans (see next)
... Pulling a kid trailer while following a 6 yr old on his BMX bike (weekend donut ride)
... Walking up hill because the 6 yr old needs to push his bike uphill
... quill to threadless stem adapter
... one bar tape held together with electircal tape.
... Winwood instep adapters that allows me to use regular shoes with my look pedals (see pic at http://www.performancebike.com/shop/Profile.cfm?SKU=346)


----------



## EdLemond (Nov 10, 2003)

*I'm from San Diego County*

City of Chula Vista to be exact!


----------



## newbiker (May 4, 2004)

HAL9000 - what street do you live on? Im in Rancho Penasquitos as well!


----------



## cjwill (Apr 2, 2003)

*Santa Ana River Trail Newport Bch to Corona*

I live in corona and work in costa mesa. MON, WED and FRI


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

*Sherman Oaks!*

I'm here, too. South of Ventura just west of Woodman. I work in the Wilshire corridor at Wilshire and Highland. I've recently started commuting to work a few times a week. I ride out Moorpark to the Universal City subway station, take one stop to Hollywood/Highland and then ride the rest of the way down side streets to the office. i ride the whole way home, taking Cahuenga over the hill, paralleling the 101. It's about 20 miles round trip. A good way to get regular rides in without carving into work/free time. Just basically free rides timewise. It takes me about an hour getting in and an hour ten coming back (damn stoplights). Most of the time, I feel very safe on the road. Don't have any weekend rides in the area yet, but I'm going out this weekend to look. I plan to start riding with L.A.Tri Club soon, maybe that'll be the ticket. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## dmtnbk1 (Feb 24, 2004)

we have been starting a ride out of woodland hills/calabasas...on sat mornings....40-60+ miles....intermediate pace. Usually a tour of the Santa Monica Mtns...or a nice flat ride...any of you interested in coming...also, i will start a new thread about it.
d


----------



## hokeypokey3 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Woodland Hills*

Live near Valley Circle and Burbank.

--Ride to Box Cyn. /Santa Susanna Rd. for short rides.
--Ride to Mulhalland/ Stunt/ Piuma Rds. ( occasional PCH when really motivated) for longer rides.

I can be recognized by the Landshark I am riding. Usually huffing and puffing trying to get back into shape, rather than actually being in shape!


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*What's the status of the trail...*

...between Corona and Yorba Linda? The last time I tried to go through (quite a while ago), the trail was closed because of the construction work involved in widening the 91 Fwy. Once it gets cooler again, I want to ride from either Anaheim or Fullerton up to Riverside.


----------

